# Gallinari set for pressure of playing for Knicks



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtQwFai6IfdIQxUUpFZDTTO8vLYF?slug=ap-knicks-gallinari&prov=ap&type=lgns

I didn't really agree with him being picked but at least he has the right mindset.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Agreed. Character does not appear to be any sort of concern with this kid at the very least. He's demonstrating that he is also strong enough internally to take criticism which is very good considering he'll be getting a lot of it, LOL. I hope he does succeed but I do have my doubts.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

The Knicks choosing Gallinari over Erick Gordon, you gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't understand what's with everyone's fascination of Eric Gordon, if I wanted a midget shooting guard, I would just trade for the already established Gordon, Ben that is.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gordon is 6'2, 6'3.25 with shoes on, which makes him very undersized as a shooting guard. Combine that with Gallinari's potential, I still like the pick. Gordon reminds me a bit of Bo Kimble for some reason I can't quite place...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Over Eric Gordon? Taking him over Jerryd Bayless was the most troubling part of it. Oh well i'm excited to see what he can do, hopefully he turns into our version of a Euro superstar.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Over Eric Gordon? Taking him over Jerryd Bayless was the most troubling part of it. Oh well i'm excited to see what he can do, hopefully he turns into our version of a Euro superstar.


Yeah, I was kinda upset Bayless dropped 7 spots from his projected, but oh wells, he'll be something special for the Blazers


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sure it's ture that Gordon is kind of a midget, but I don't think the guy was going to skip his remaining time in college to come to the NBA and actually being names by critics as to be inside the first 10 picks, so we will have to see if he was worth it or not... but sure, being small has little advantage at the NBA :yay:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Unless your name is Earl Boykins.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

man! you are right, that Earl Boykins is quite good, even though he seems younger than my 10 year old brother :lol:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He's _definitely _the exception to the height rule.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

As much as I was not a big fan of Danilo being drafted, I'd prefer his "potential" over Eric Gordon anyday. Gordon looks like a bust waiting to happen. I think he's one of those guys that has a great college career because he's just that skilled but enjoys a less than mediocre and short NBA career.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> As much as I was not a big fan of Danilo being drafted, I'd prefer his "potential" over Eric Gordon anyday. Gordon looks like a bust waiting to happen. I think he's one of those guys that has a great college career because he's just that skilled but enjoys a less than mediocre and short NBA career.


I feel the same way! I've watched a couple of clips of this kid on youtube, I apologize in advance to Clippers fans, but this kid looks like he can barely touch rim on a dunk. It seems to me that when he drives the only way he's able to score is due to his craftiness, I'll give him that. This kid may be able to score, but I don't believe he's an answer to any Knick-woes.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I feel the same way! I've watched a couple of clips of this kid on youtube, I apologize in advance to Clippers fans, but this kid looks like he can barely touch rim on a dunk. It seems to me that when he drives the only way he's able to score is due to his craftiness, I'll give him that. This kid may be able to score, but I don't believe he's an answer to any Knick-woes.


I just don't get it with this guy. I remember going into the draft how there were "concerns" from scouts about Mayo's scoring potential because he did not have the level of explosiveness most NBA perimeter stars have. This makes me wonder how the hell people think so highly of Gordon. He, by no means IMO, is explosive at the very least. He is pretty hulky and might be able to muscle his way to the rim but players get stronger and lengthier in the NBA. What makes things even worse is the fact that he's only 6-2 WITHOUT an ability to run a team. I think the Clippers essentially took the guy because they needed the splashy name and a guy thought to be a scorer.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*They were wrong about Mayo*

How could he be so closely watched and then have everyone be surprised he had a 40+ vert.? Scouts miss things....a lot.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alright, let's put it this way, maybe Gordon is highly praised and not deserving of it, but Gallinari is coming from an inferior league and I truly believe that he will not do more good than Gordon would have done with the Knicks


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: They were wrong about Mayo*



alphaorange said:


> How could he be so closely watched and then have everyone be surprised he had a 40+ vert.? Scouts miss things....a lot.


Definately don't disagree with that. Mayo's abilities slap you in the face so easily that I don't know how they could miss that.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Tmac235 said:


> Alright, let's put it this way, maybe Gordon is highly praised and not deserving of it, but Gallinari is coming from an inferior league and I truly believe that he will not do more good than Gordon would have done with the Knicks


The Italian league has widely been regarded as being more competitive than college basketball. It would make sense considering that it is one of the more wealthier leagues with NBA 2nd tier players and older foreign ball players. As much as Gordon might be a 2nd unit player, I'd take Gallinari's potential over a guy that likely will be out of the league after his rookie contract.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Tmac235 said:


> Alright, let's put it this way, maybe Gordon is highly praised and not deserving of it, but Gallinari is coming from an inferior league and I truly believe that he will not do more good than Gordon would have done with the Knicks


Gallinari also played some in Euroleague. NCAA division is really behind Euroleague, Spanish and Italian continental leagues and ULEB club. You could propably add Greece and Russians domestic leagues as well even thou they are only top heavy leagues.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I have another point, NCAA is obviously inferior than the NBA, but the leagues from Europe are not suppoused to be matched with NCAA but with the NBA, and the players coming from Europe are suppoused to be at a better level than the ones coming out of the NCAA (without considering top picks) so Gallinari is probably at the same level than Gordon's and that is where the problem resides...


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

That really doesn't make a whole lot of sense and I don't see the problem. Even if NCAA1 is inferior to Euroleague, all best young American players play there so there is a lot of talent. If a young player plays well in Euroleague and leads his team it doesn't mean that he's better than all american college players just because he played against better competition. It only indicates that he can play at high level and should be fairly safe bet to play well in NBA too. And it is not really possible to predict weather Gordon or Gallinari will be better at this point. between picks 3-10 my guess is as good as yours who'll be the best.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This draft IMO is one of the worst I have seen in recent memory. After the Westbrook pick, everything went downhill from henceforth. This Gallinari pick is truly idiotic. I dont get the reasoning behind it.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

HB said:


> This draft IMO is one of the worst I have seen in recent memory. After the Westbrook pick, everything went downhill from henceforth. This Gallinari pick is truly idiotic. I dont get the reasoning behind it.


he's a hr pick..........eric gordon imo is not....bayless i think also has superstud potential, but gallinari has more size....much harder to find a solid interior player than a swingman...or a combo guard, whatever bayless and gordon end up becoming.


----------

